# Don't Ever Do This!!!!!



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok... I'll embarrass myself and my DH just for the education of newbies and those looking at buying a TT. *This site is full of sound advice... please listen!*

Back in August when we returned from Yellowstone we spent a whole day cleaning the Outback inside and out, opening the water lines and draining everything (well that's what we thought). We knew there would not be another opportunity to camp before winter so we tucked our baby in at the storage facility and called it a season.

What was missing from this labour of love... WINTERIZATION! And we live in Canada! In my own defence, I did suggest to DH that it would be a good idea to winterize as I always remember my father doing it with our trailer growing up. But I should have gathered the information and forced the issue.

To make a long story short... DH is feeling a little sheepish, I'm holding my tongue, and after picking up a new faucet for the Outback kitchen today (the original one popped off during the winter and I found it on the floor)... we are waiting to hear the news on Monday on how bad it is.

Other than the kitchen faucet, there is a crack in the black plastic piece of the bathroom sink spout and I think a leak in the outdoor shower. I am concerned about all the lines, but mostly concerned about the water heater (I don't think DH drained that at all). There is some good news in this sorry affair... of the two different brands that Keystone uses, we have the Atwood Water Heater which has a removeable liner... which may be all we have to replace if there is a crack... if it was the other brand (which I cannot remember the name of) we would most likely have had to replace the whole water heater!

What is particularly sad is that otherwise we take such good care of our Outback and it still looks brand new.

We could have had the dealer winterize for just over $60... the new faucet I picked up today cost more than that and I'm afraid that's probably the tip of the iceburg.

Moral of the story.... WINTERIZE!!!!!!! May my expensive life lesson save someone else from making the same mistake.

... Carolyn


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

cts albeta

Oh Boy! Sorry to hear about the mistake I hope it does'nt cost you too much. You will have to pressurize everything as see what leaks. You have the water heater in mind and you have seen what happends to the faucets. I would also check the piping to the toilet. My buddy at work drained everyting but missed the toilet and when he returned to the unit after the winter it had broken valve on the side but is was only a small crack so was a small leak.

Good luck with the trouble shooting.

David


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am so so sorry that this happened. What a pain! I'll be winterizing will never be an issue that you have to bring up again.







Keep smiling, what else can you do?
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Always winterize....better safe than sorry. The Southern climate can sometimes get away with it....but not CANADA! 

I ALWAYS use antifreeze in the system. It's very easy to do yourself, and only costs a few bucks. No need to pay the dealer...and you don't need to be real handy either. Plenty of people and info here to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That is terrible but you may just save other people from going through the same thing. Thank you for being willing to share and I hope you get good news from the dealership...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Winterizing is really very easy. I did it in about 30 mins, count the 20min round trip drive to the RV dealer for the fluid.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ouch. Not to rub it in but please tell us everything that ends up needing to be replaced and then bump this thread back to the top in September.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is always easier to learn from other peoples mistakes. Telling other people of our mistakes is not easy.

A good lesson and someone will benefit from it, I am sure.










John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't feel too bad I winterized mine including not using the HW bypass and used 8 gallons of antifreeze because I had to fill the HW tank. Didn't realize until I had 3 gallons in. My outside camp faucet froze and it cost me $45 to replace and I did winterize. The faucet brass connector did not aloow antifreeze or the air to clear the valve because I did not plug the faucet into the connector. Now I Know.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Carolyn,

Sorry to hear about the misfortune and thanks for posting this as a helpful reminder to everyone.

WINTERIZE!!!








C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You could always tow your rig down to Ghosty's place for the winter...think he hit somewhere about 50 for the LOW this past winter.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You could always tow your rig down to Ghosty's place for the winter...think he hit somewhere about 50 for the LOW this past winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oregon_Camper...

... now that sounds like a GREAT idea!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

cts_alberta said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > You could always tow your rig down to Ghosty's place for the winter...think he hit somewhere about 50 for the LOW this past winter.Â Â
> ...


Is this the same Ghosty that was explaining about 107 degrees temperature.......on June 9th?

It might be more comfortable to winterize than suffer through that!

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It rarely gets below 20 degrees, here in S. GA, and I put a small heater in mine, and open the cabinet doors, in the winter, so I can go out there, when I want to and not freeze my buns, as well.








Talk about HEAT??? Try 101 (broke the record today) with heat index of 102, at about 4 PM. OUCH!!








And SE Summer Rally is going on at Destin, which I'm supposed to pull out for Monday morning (my cousin had to work, plus no sites available) through Saturday!! Anybody seen what's brewing in the GULF, by chance???








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> cts_alberta said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Oh...we'd all go get our trailers in March. That 107 weather is crazy....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Anybody seen what's brewing in the GULF, by chance???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in the Great State of Hurricanes (6 in 2 years) we are very tropical storm intensive.

When one of these depressions start to form, seems like the local stations go on alert. We get constant updates, almost ad nauseam. I know more about tropical systems, wind shear, water temperatures, upwelling, etc. than I ever wanted to know.

So to answer your question, yes I have seen what's brewing. And from my meterorlogy schooling (local on the 8's) I think we are going to have a big rain maker and not much else.

For us, that is a good thing. We have not had much rain since January (just ask my lawn) so a good old fashioned soaking will be very welcome.

But for you Outbackers in Destin, it might be a little rough driving. Hopefully y'all won't get much of the rain.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Carolyn,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune! The good news is, the probably will not make that mistake again









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

You guys in the deep south... I really truely can't even imagine that kind of heat! Reminds me of the old jazz classic "Too Darn Hot" (my fav is the Ella Fitsgerald version). I don't think I'd want to go that far south anytime after April. Your blood must be as thin as water! I do envy you all though once it hits below -10 celcius in the winter and wonder why on earth I live here when it goes below -40 celcius (even my blood isn't that thick).

... I'm thinkin' take the trailer south in late September and bring it home in April... Hubby flies to LAX... he could visit. Maybe a nice campground by the ocean... stay all winter (that would make me a snowbird wouldn't it).

... ok where do I get my green card.









... Carolyn


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

It hit 100 here yesterday. It was like Africa.

It was so hot I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walking...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened Carolyn
I bet you wouldn't have to talk DH twice about it again
Hard lesson learned

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe the link below will help. This if for my 28FRLS, but should be about the same for any TT. Some people have asked why I use the low-point drains to drain all the pink stuff out right after I have put it in -- simple, plain old air doesn't freeze, so less stuff to flush next spring, less opportunity for anything left in the lines to freeze, and more opportunity to mix stuff up a little more in the lines. The process has worked well for 3 winters in north Idaho, so should be good enough for Canada.

click here


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

cts_alberta said:


> You guys in the deep south... I really truely can't even imagine that kind of heat! Reminds me of the old jazz classic "Too Darn Hot" (my fav is the Ella Fitsgerald version). I don't think I'd want to go that far south anytime after April. Your blood must be as thin as water! I do envy you all though once it hits below -10 celcius in the winter and wonder why on earth I live here when it goes below -40 celcius (even my blood isn't that thick).
> 
> ... I'm thinkin' take the trailer south in late September and bring it home in April... Hubby flies to LAX... he could visit. Maybe a nice campground by the ocean... stay all winter (that would make me a snowbird wouldn't it).
> 
> ...


Canada is a beautiful country - thats why







. Where else can you ski in July









Thor eh


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

VDUB - thanks for the pics!!! Very helpful... I'm going to make sure the service people give me a tour of the guts of the water system (pump / heater).

Everyone else thanks for the kind words. Today is D Day and I expect to hear any bad news by this afternoon. I'll post an update with a list of 'what can go wrong when you don't winterize'!

... Carolyn


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thor said:


> cts_alberta said:
> 
> 
> > You guys in the deep south... I really truely can't even imagine that kind of heat! Reminds me of the old jazz classic "Too Darn Hot" (my fav is the Ella Fitsgerald version). I don't think I'd want to go that far south anytime after April. Your blood must be as thin as water! I do envy you all though once it hits below -10 celcius in the winter and wonder why on earth I live here when it goes below -40 celcius (even my blood isn't that thick).
> ...


I thought I remember a couple of other Canucks post on the forum... Thor... are you east or west?

... Carolyn


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

OK... here it goes









New Kitchen Taps (faucet popped off) --- $69.00 + labour

New Inner Liner for the Hot Water Heater (liner cracked) --- $279 + 1 1/2 hours labour

New Water Pump Head (cracked) --- $139.95 + 1/2 hour labour

Once all this is done they'll pressurize again and check all the lines.

One bit of good news in this whole mess... no problem with the toilet (apparently something often breaks on that when not winterized).

Hopefully this will be the last update and there will be no new problems.









... Carolyn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear of all that expense. Ouch!!

This fall, I bet you will winterize. It's easy to do yourself. Two gallons of RV antifreeze and 1/2 hour will get it done.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> 1/2 hour will get it done


Well, maybe 2 hours for the first time and then a half hour for all subsequent times.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> It hit 100 here yesterday. It was like Africa.
> 
> It was so hot I saw a dog chasing a cat and they were both walking...
> 
> ...


Hey Shake, It was 140 degrees while I was deployed to East Africa. It cooled to 90 at night, and it felt like it was going to snow









Bill


----------

